# XP hängt sich auf



## TheWolf (16. September 2004)

Hallo

ich habe mir ein Jungfräuliches System angeschafft für meinen Nachbarn und wollte nun XP installieren, was auch soweit ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Sobald nun aber XP startet dauer es etwa 20-60 sekunden und schon geht garnichts mehr. Das Rechner steht und noch nicht mal die Lieblingswindowskombi alt+str +entf funktioniert.
Woran könnte das liegen?

Board: SIS 748
Prozessor: AMD Sempron 2200+ 
256MB Ram PC333


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

Schonmal XP nochmal neu installiert, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?
Wieso verwendest du nicht Win2000? Bei 256 MB RAM sicher die bessere Wahl, weil XP selbst 256 MB RAM brauch um flott zu sein!


----------



## Sebastianus (17. September 2004)

Hast du sonst irgendwelche Power-Komponenten im Rechner? Schau mal nach, ob evtl. eine Komponenten mehr Strom bzw. Stromstärke benötigt als das Netzteil bringt - evtl. Komponenten die zusammenlaufen und somit die zur Verfügung stehende Leistung überschreiten! Dann kann es nämlich zum einfrieren des Systems kommen!


----------



## TheWolf (18. September 2004)

@RadHad
Ich habe leider kein win2k hier 


@Sebastianus

Sonst ist nur Festplatte, CD-Rom und Diskette drinne das Netzteil hat aber mehr als 400w

Aber danke für eure Hilfe

habe den Rechner heute bei dem händler meines Vertrauens abgegeben.

mfg
wolf


----------

